# Raspberry Pi Fehler im Codesys bei Deviceabfrage



## nexer (21 Februar 2019)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich nutze ein Raspberry Pi und ein Pixtend Board für eine Schaltung unter Codesys.

Dann ist mir mein Raspi abgeraucht. Problem, Lizenz klappt nicht mehr, da hardware gebunden. Neue Lizenz eingespielt, nun läuft das Programm nicht mehr. Ich wollte es neu aufspielen, komme aber nicht weiter als Device -> IP Adresse eingeben-> Fehlermeldung.

Danach sollte er ja die Daten des Raspi abfragen, stattdessen kommt direkt folgender Fehler :

"Das Setzen des aktiven Pfads wurde abgebrochen.

Das selektiere Gerät ist entweder nicht erreichbar oder die Target-ID oder der Target-Typ passt nicht zum Gerät in Ihrem Projekt.
Sie werden sich nicht mit diesem Gerät verbinden können."


Kommunikation zum Rspi steht, die Aussage mit der Target ID usw. sagt mir nichts.


Kann mir da jemand helfen ?

Vielen Dank


----------



## HausSPSler (22 Februar 2019)

Hi,
kann nur vermuten, ( du schreibst nirgends welche Versionen du verwendest)
denke du die hast 3.5SP14 Runtime installiert, dabei wird man gefragt ob man die Multicore oder die SingleCore variante der Runtime verwenden will.
Wenn du nun hier Multicore hast und in deinem Projekt die SingleCore, dann kannst du dich nicht einloggen auf dem Pi.
Es muss einfach zueinander passen. ( SPS im Projekt die gleiche wie auch unten läuft)

Was muss man ändern damit das geht?
In
/etc/CODESYSControl_User.cfg

*[CmpRasPi]
Architecture=armv7l*

Für
Multicore: armv7l

Für
SingleCore: armv6l


Denke dann sollte es gehen.
Grüße


----------



## nexer (22 Februar 2019)

Hallo !

Sorry, ich nutze die 3.5 SP12 patch 2 und die sp14, da ich mit meinem Programm einige Probleme habe und diese leider nicht alleine gelöst bekomme (beim Start des Projekts wird gefragt ob gewisse Parts geupdatet werden sollen, akzeptiere ich das, läuft das Projekt in einen Fehler).

Deine Info hat aber tatsächlich geholfen, auf dem Raspberry war zwar auf muticore gestellt, genau wie im Update Raspberry Reiter, nach einer Änderung auf Singlecore lief alles aber wieder.

Wenn du mir vielleicht noch einen Tipp mit dem Programm geben kannst ? 
Welche Infos brauchst du ? 

Die Fehlerbeschreibung und das Projekt ?

Danke im Voraus


----------



## HausSPSler (22 Februar 2019)

würde alles in 3.5SP14(also CODESYS IDE) installieren dann muss das fehlerfrei funktionierein ( auch das PI Package in 3.5SP14 installieren)
Grüße


----------



## atec (7 November 2021)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe momentan das gleiche Problem, verwende allerdings V3.6 SP17 Patch 2. Bei der Einstellung der Runtime hatte ich den Hacken bei Multicore gelassen, weil der vorbelegt war. Wo finde ich den Pfad "/etc/CODESYSControl_User.cfg". Hier wird dann das Projekt auf Multicore gestellt?


----------



## HausSPSler (7 November 2021)

In /etc/CODESYSControl_User.cfg

[CmpRasPi]
Architecture=armv7l

Für Multicore: armv7l
Für Singlecore: armv6l


----------



## atec (7 November 2021)

Hallo HausSPSler,

vielen Dank für Ihre schnelle Rückmeldung. Leider kann ich noch nicht allzu viel damit anfangen. Mir ist klar, dass ich die "Architecture" dementsprechend zuweisen muss. Allerdings ist mir der erste Teil mit /etc/CODESYSControl_User.cfg noch unklar. Entschuldigung, wenn es ich mich hier blöd anstelle, aber wo finde ich diese Konfigurationsdatei?

Gruß

Alex


----------



## HausSPSler (7 November 2021)

Du loggst dich per SSH client ( z.B mit PuTTY) auf dem Pi ein und dann sudo nano /etc/CODESYScontrol_Usr.cfg...


----------



## atec (8 November 2021)

Danke, soweit habe ich es hinbekommen, jedoch klappt es immer noch nicht. Es kommt beim Aufbauen der Verbindung folgende Meldung. Hier tippe ich "pi" und das entsprechende Passwort ein, anschließend kommt die Fehlermeldung "Setzen des aktiven Pfads abgebrochen" wieder. In den Videos, die ich bisher gesehen habe, taucht nirgends diese Meldung auf. Ist hier der Benutzer "pi" richtig? 
Danke für die Hilfe!
Gruß


----------



## atec (8 November 2021)

Jetzt hats geklappt, vielen Dank!


----------



## HausSPSler (8 November 2021)

Du wurdest beim 1. CODESYS Login aufgefordert dein User und Passwort festzulegen...das frägt er dich hier, das hat nichts mit dem SSH Login/PW zu tun


----------

